# 2015 Rogue wont start



## Dmartin719 (Aug 12, 2020)

car was running fine Sunday at 1900. Went to start it Monday afternoon and nothing. Battery is good, but when I hit the brake and push the button, just several clicks, and nothing. The FOBs are good. 

Any help would be greatly appreciated. 

Dave


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Inspect the battery post connectors for oxidation and tightness. Inspect the fusible links box for any burned out links.

One of the first things to do is perform an ECU code readout with a portable scan tool to see if any fault codes are set. The tool can be purchased at most auto parts stores or online at Amazon.com. Post the actual codes here on the forum so that we may be able to help you further. If there is one or more fault codes set, they can help point to the malfunction.


----------

